
Was Leisure Suit Larry an Accomplice in Early Banking Cyberattacks? - jkaljundi
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/epg9be/did-sierra-create-leisure-suit-larry-virus-stop-piracy
======
geon
“Any headline that ends in a question mark can be answered by the word no”

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headli...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

